# How are the hypnotherapy people doing. Time again:)



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Enquiring minds want to know?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi,I WAS doing really well, until I got this big nasty bacterial sinus infection and laryngitis. They had me on amoxciline (sp?) for a few days end of last week, and it helped at first, but then in the weekend I got worse again. Had to go to urgent care on Sunday afternoon. Now I'm on Zithromax, which has really been kicking this infection in the butt, I feel so much better now. BUT, oh boy, my bowels and even my stomach don't like it very much at all. So far I haven't been too bad off, taking more supplements again. I don't have real D yet, but it's getting close. I'm also really nauseous all the time, can hardly eat, and have a metallic taste in my mouth, no matter how often I brush my teeth! Yuck!! I'll be glad when I don't have to take this stuff anymore. Tomorrow is my last day, but it remains in your system for another 5 days after you stop taking it. Argh! I hate taking antibiotics, but there was really no way out this time, I was in bad shape. It had been going on for almost 2 weeks before I even considered going to the doc. Kept hoping it was viral.Anyway, I'm hoping to get back to feeling very good soon after stopping the antiotics. I was only taking a little bit of a few supplements anymore (even only half the calcium!). And hopefully I can also start gaining some more weight again soon too (I'll have to be able to eat more than I'm doing right now though).I will finish the tapes in 13 days (BTW, side 6 is my LEAST favorite, I think it's mostly the music though, it's too rhythmic for me). Is it ok to start over with the program right away? Or should I wait a little while, or just do whichever tape(s) I like on days I feel like it? I really would like to keep doing them, I have improved so much that I can't imagine not doing them anymore.Thanks for all the continued support and help.Edith


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2001)

Hi,As told a few weeks ago, I'm back on track and feeling pretty good. Not best, but better. I love the tapes the most for putting me to sleep fast. I used to spent hours thinking about all my problems before I fell asleep. Now I sleep almost instantly.Thanks for all the support.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Eric,I know I'm a veteran but couldn't resist popping in.As you know I finished the 100 days sometime ago, and I'm doing just wonderfully at the moment. (The holiday to Crete was great as was the food!).Can't wait for Mikes new tapes







Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

ewink, I hate antibiotics also and hope your over this soon. A plus for the hypno with this is it should help boost your immune system and help with the nausea. So its actually good your doing this and it should help the problem as a whole. I actually have found it helps me get over colds I have faster then I did before.Wait just a bit after you have finnished a week or two and let yourself rest up and then post and we will help you out with relistening. If you can try using what you have learn some on your own and that will help also. Let us know and you'll be back on track in no time.Peter, glad your back on track and enjoying them and their benfical for you.What day are you on? If your finnished by any chance let me know also.Clair, that means everyone and that would be you.







I post this for people finnished and new people in the hope that we can help further for those finnished and help the new people. I think dicussions help all involved.I am thrilled your doing well good to have you back and glad you enjoyed your trip, I want to go there someday.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just want to add something to the thread here for everyone. Believe in yourself!







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Hi! Eric:I'm on day 52 now. I am sleeping a bit better, but still not that good. The bloating, swelling, and distention is worse. I have severe IBS-C. I have noticed no difference in this yet. I do have a bunch of physical problems going on, most of which have been aggrevated by the IBS-C. I am pretty scared as I have a situation where every movement of my arms causes the muscles to tighten over my abdomen, stomach, ribs, sides, back, and chest. It presses on my diaphragm at the upper rib area and there is an ever-tightening band going completely around my body. The bloat pushes up against this. It hurts so much and gets worse as day goes on. It makes me very dizzy, unable to focus eyes, break out in a sweat, turn bright red. I feel dreadful. I had a hysterectomy 2 1/2 years ago and muscles, nerves, bowel motility were affected. Before that I had been severely anemic from massive hemorrhaging -- had multiple transfusion over several months time. Had adenomyosis. I was so weak prior to surgery, plus shock to body that I have never really recovered, then when IBS-C hit, my body was totally overwhelmed.So, Mike's tapes have a tremendous amount of stuff to get through. Any suggestions to help things along would be appreciated. Had better close this as I'm so dizzy now I can't see, am making tons of typing mistakes, and my muscles have totally seized up.Thanks for the continued help.Renee'


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

I apologize for the double posting. I hit the wrong button on my keyboard.I'm sorry.Renee'


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Renee'Sometimes, in an effort to help others, I repeat some of the things I have already posted, so if you read this already, please excuse it. But I want to help you, and let you know that when I first did the tapes, I had just battled surgery, other health and domestic issues. The subconsious mind sorts out what needs to be addressed first, and sometimes it is not the IBS, but other issues that are more in the forefront of your life. That is the amazing thing, that it does deal with those issues that are going to help you through where you are at the time. So please know, that as you go along, things will be addressed...and that gradually you will find other areas getting better as your subconscious gets to them....So be patient with yourself and with the process. Also, I have some muscle issues as well. You probably already do this, but if not, try using pillows or other supports to prop up the backs of the knees and legs, and also your shoulders and neck...arranging them to be best for you. Sometimes doing just a simple thing like that will help ease the pain on your muscles, etc. At least that has helped for me. Hope this helps you a bit, Renee', and my thoughts are with you. Take care, now.------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

I am on day 43,I am getting some good benefits,certainly helps me sleep much better.Any one else have a great start with the tapes,then kind of a "slump"for a week or 2?That is how I am feeling now...of course,a lot is situational...I was just diagnosed with FIBRO 3 days ago,after suspecting this for years,finally found a decent MD to dx this.So-I am glad I finally have the diagnosis of fibro(no,doctor,I really am not crazy!)but I am also very teary and sad past few days...feel overwhelmed...health probs include degen disc disease(5 discs low back,3 in neck)IBS,fibro,hx severe endo(had hyst 2 yrs ago) major depression....also grieving the loss of a career.Husband not very supportive at all.......HOWEVER,Mikes tapes have given me hope and I use them more than once a day,as they are quite helpful.Sorry for the rambling in this post.good luck to all,and thanks,Mike,for making these tapes!!!!Beth


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Renee', Maarilyn is right it has to slowly work through the main issues, take your time on this relax and let things happen. You will notice a difference by the 100 days.I have to admit when I read your post I thought wow.Have you ever been to a train massage therapist for this, just curious as I could see that being really benefical for you with this, as well as working with a doctor.celticlady, no need to worry about rambling.







Some of what we mention to renee applies it has to get through various issues and yes we have had a few have a setback half way through the program, I would read Mike's post on Mind armies with this. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum11/HTML/000051.html Hope that helps, glad you found a doctor you like that's important and sorry to here about the Fibro, its sounds like you have a lot on your plate and I am glad the tapes are helping, by the 100 days I think you will see improvements. Keep us updated and hang in there.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2001)

Hi Eric,I'm on day 53. Just started side 5 but wasn't able to hear the entire side yet. I fall asleep before the end.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Peter, how are you feeling, still on track? Halfway through for some are good turning points, so you know.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2001)

Thanks for asking, Eric. Yep, still on track. I'm feeling pretty good at the moment, a bit tired though, but IBS problems (especially anxiety) have improved significantly.Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

Hi,Ok, here's some good news from me! No more antibiotics, yippee!! I'm still getting over my caugh, but that always takes me a while when it was really bad. I am 5 days away from finishing the tapes!!! And I feel so good, it's been so long since my bowels have behaved so normally!I have been nauseous off and on, but that is hormonal. Unfortunately, since the last year or so, nausea is my main PMS symptom! I've talked to both my GP and my OB about it, and they both gave me the same answer, that can be normal PMS, so don't worry about it. The feeling is very similar to morning sickness, just not quite as intense. Lots of fun.







Next month I will try a natural supplement that is supposed to balance out the hormones, and see if that helps a bit.But besides that, my IBS is getting better by the day now, it's so amazing. I am taking a lot less supplements now (took like 10 or 12 when I started the tapes), only royal jelly, bovine colostrum, acidophilus and calcium. I even only take 1 calcium a day now instead of 3 before (still spread over the 3 main meals)! And I have a normal BM every day.Sorry to ramble on here, but I still can't believe the results those tapes have. Thank you so much Mike for making them. Let me know when the follow-up tape comes out!Take care everyone,Edith


----------

